# Force Fetching - Trainer



## C.HAAS (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a 1.5 yr old Drahthaar that I would like force fetched in the next couple of months. Does anyone know of a reasonable trainer in the ND, SD and MN area that is capable of the job? I would prefer a flat rate instead of paying by the month. I noticed that this could get quite expensive and am somewhat surprised. I would be willing to pay $650 for the job but $650/month is too much.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

$ 650.00 a monthe is on the cheap end of rates for a qualified trainer. I don't know of anyone that will due a flat rate because there is no telling how long it will take to get the job done right. I t may take a monthe and it may take two, it's best not to put put time lines on training.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

C.HAAS said:


> I have a 1.5 yr old Drahthaar that I would like force fetched in the next couple of months. Does anyone know of a reasonable trainer in the ND, SD and MN area that is capable of the job? I would prefer a flat rate instead of paying by the month. I noticed that this could get quite expensive and am somewhat surprised. I would be willing to pay $650 for the job but $650/month is too much.


If I was you I would not gothe cheap route! You already have your work cut out for you with a 1.5 year old Drathaar. Not many trainers have experiance with the breed and 1.5 year olds can take longer especially if they haven't had early training. Have you done much training up till now?


----------



## C.HAAS (Jun 13, 2007)

I bought the dog as a started dog about two months ago. He knows the basic obedience commands but could use more work. I am thinking I might try and force fetch him myself. He seems to be a little hard headed but I would rather have that than soft. I am using him for hunting and just want a reliable retrieve out of him.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Try to at least find someone to mentor/help you with that. It's not as easy as it sounds if you want to get it done the right way and completely.


----------



## royy2 (Sep 10, 2006)

You can try Pat Duffy of Benson, MN. He helped me get my Draht ready for the HZP. He owns a Draht and has taken them through all the tests. He knows his stuff. I think he even advertised for a while in the VDD newsletter. I would think he'd be a bit more reasonably priced than most of the trainers I've seen advertised. You can e-mail him at [email protected]
Tell him Don sent you. :wink:


----------

